# Add some silly photos of your horses :)



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Just for some fun! i recently got a crack up of a photo of my friend (pintotess) and i thought i would share.. And i would LOVE to see some of your silly photos aswell!


----------



## damnedEvans (Jan 23, 2010)

That's a great photo :lol:


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

lol ok


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

HAHA! they are awesome!


----------



## tseluyu dylan (Sep 25, 2009)

Wow that first photo is a winner...


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

haha that photo of PintoTess is hilarious so gross and funny.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

ewwww!!! Its me!  lol


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Silly Sienna and sleeping Piper


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Lol, okay here are some. The first picture he looks so cute cause his mouth is like totally hanging open


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Here are some of my silly pics....


"Look what I found in this tree, can I keep it, Mom?"










"It tickles, get it off me!"










"This is what I say to too much snow!"


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

That one in the tree is cuuuuute!


----------



## candice and mateo (Mar 4, 2011)

i am not amused....


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

LOL, I love that one!!!


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

hahahah these are good


----------



## chadrodeo05 (Jul 11, 2011)

*lovers*

here is a picture of my two lovers hugging







each other


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Awwwwwww That one gave me a toothache!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

*Here's mine!!*

Here's my funny pics!

Sapphire.









Apache.









Lakota.









Cheyenne.









Bonnie.


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow, do your horses get visited by stand up comedians a lot....they laugh so much ha ha.


----------



## Seifur (Apr 24, 2010)

I love silly horse pictures!



















I am a demonic pony!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

This is Stormy


SAY CHEESE!


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

HAA! these are the best  Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Whisper22 (Jan 2, 2011)

Whisper being her curious self









Whisper about to shake her head









About to shake her head again









I like this one because it shows Persia in all her bearded glory. That was the last of her winter coat to go.


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

Thats cutee!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I have a few newish ones

Demon horse does not like his momma hiding in the grass, takin his pictures









Aaaannnddd the herp derp look









poppy's grass must have tasted weird









Phantom figured out he couldn't bite the salt block haha









"Na na na na na na I has a salt block and yooou don't"









Sticking his tongue out at poppy









RAWRRRR I is a dinosaur!!!
(he was getting ready to yawn about 3 times haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

HI! 








Dakota (my old gelding) pretending he's a reining horse...okay! Okay! He slipped in the mud! Geez!








He was NOT amused that I was walking away from him and went into a bucking frenzy:
















NOSE!! 
















Soooooo tired of the rain, Mom!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*See the Seahorse*

Not my horse but a great pic none the less :lol: Makes me want to go and dress mine up in silly outfits.


----------



## ThaiDye (Apr 28, 2011)

I love the SCUBA horse! Now I can get the best of both worlds: diving & horse riding. LOL
Here's my carousel horse, Brandi









And Dakota being nosy









This is Star leaping for joy









A boarded pony scratching his belly









And lastly, our llama biting a goat in the butt


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

sub  love all of these photos going to go thru mine and see if I have any but some of these are just plum funny! How do you catch them  haha when ever I have my camera nothing happens but when I don't thats when it all goes down! haha


----------



## ThaiDye (Apr 28, 2011)

> when ever I have my camera nothing happens but when I don't that's when it all goes down! Haha


True that! I try to put a happy snappy in my pocket whenever I go out, but even then, it's in my pocket when funny stuff happens.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

thaidye said:


> true that! I try to put a happy snappy in my pocket whenever i go out, but even then, it's in my pocket when funny stuff happens.


 
same here i have no luck!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow ThaiDye, the look on that goat's face was just PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

He wasn't extremely happy about modeling my beanie,lol


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh my, the scuba horse looks PI**ED!


----------



## ThaiDye (Apr 28, 2011)

> Wow ThaiDye, the look on that goat's face was just PRICELESS!!


Yeah, I have one other & I swear, I can hear him screaming every time I look at it.


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

Aww haha these are all so cute!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ha ha, that goat looks like he thinks that the llama is really going to eat him alive!


----------



## Boe (Jul 25, 2011)

Can He Star said:


> http://www.horseforum.com/attachments/68815d1310035657-add-some-silly-photos-your-horses-me-georgia-2-129-jpg


Haha, that one is great :lol: !

And the picture of the lama and the goat ... wahaha  !


I think this is the most silly picture of my pony, gehe


----------



## Can He Star (Mar 9, 2011)

Boe said:


> Haha, that one is great :lol: !
> 
> And the picture of the lama and the goat ... wahaha  !
> 
> ...


 
hahaah nice

thanks... the good ols silly faces look haha ... elles like wth


----------



## ThaiDye (Apr 28, 2011)

Hahahaha! So funny.

Dakota will not wear a fly mask. I keep putting it on her, then removing it from the fence, or the tree, or the stall window...whatever she scraped it off on. lol


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

Ha ha, Cin LOVES his fly mask. If I start to leave and forget to put it on he makes a major racket kicking the door, etc. The hook I put it on is just outside his stall and he will grab it and flip it around to get my attention. It's so silly....need to get some vid of that one! He's the same way about his blankets in winter too.....he is SUCH A DIVA!!!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

ha ha, I got another silly pic of Cin today, thought I'd add it...


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

^^ I likes it


----------



## ilovemymare (May 19, 2009)

keep it coming guys, these are fantastic!


----------

